# Future beach kayaks



## sweatequity (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever owned a future beach kayak? Entertaining buying one but cant seem to find any good reviews.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 30, 2011)

If you haven't found any good reviews, you might want to consider why. Either its new or it's not one that many people get. Do you have other options?


----------



## deerdander (May 31, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> Has anyone ever owned a future beach kayak? Entertaining buying one but cant seem to find any good reviews.



I have a FB Spirit 120 which I got at Dick's last year. Grand kid uses it and can propel it fairly easy. A friend, 150 lbs, had it on the Savannah past Saturday pulling 2 people on inner tubes


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 31, 2011)

I have a future beach angler 144 and I like it. Its pretty stable and I have rigged it out fishing, still have a few things that need to be finished. But for the money they are a decent kayak.


----------



## deerhunter09 (May 31, 2011)

With all of the other options available out there, I would go with another choice. There are no good reviews for a reason.


----------



## chipperdog (May 31, 2011)

We have several future beach kayaks ,the dihedral hull is very stable and the in experienced paddler can handle it well.very stable boat


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one.  It's okay but nothing compared to others.  For the money they are decent.  The seat is one major drawback.  Very uncomfortable.

I would buy a used name brand kayak before I bought a new future beach.


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 12, 2011)

*I bought two*

of the sit in or sink as some would say. I bought both for 500 with paddles and they're OK.  I can load both in my Tacoma that was important.

They track well and are really stable. I'm not impressed with the seat or the lack of places to connect a ratchet tie down.
Storage is ok, love the rod holders although the extreme angles are something to consider if carrying two poles around any overhanging timber.

For the price, I did well and I am out on the water for 500.


----------



## yaknfish (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like you did OK. Have fun in your new boats.


----------



## willyredeemed (Jun 14, 2011)

kayak is better than no kayak.  when u are in the market to upgrade, definitely check out ocean kayak, wilderness systems, malibu, heritage, hobie, jackson and others who have a proven reputation in the industry.


----------

